# boss rt 2 wiring



## jwyant3 (Dec 3, 2011)

i think i have a boss rt2. i just bought it the guy said it was a 95. can anyone help me with a wiring diagram?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/rtii_v-blade_assembly_manual.pdf


----------



## jwyant3 (Dec 3, 2011)

great thats alot of help thanks


----------

